# Thoughts on the Relaxation Protocol?



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Our trainers are having us start the Relaxation Protocol for Puppy. 
Champion of My Heart Relaxation Protocol MP3 Files

*Some Background: *

We are starting this for a number of reasons. Firstly, when we train or play, sometimes I make her overly excited, and she starts growling or nipping at my legs. This is an continuation of a problem I had when she was younger, which would present itself when we were walking or running. At that time, my handling skills and the circumstances meant the only viable solution was to slap on a prong collar and correct for it. The corrections brought me immediately relief, and all was good. 

Lately, however, we started an all-positive reactive dog class. Without the prong, I'm starting to see some of this behavior creep back. She is especially prone to "activating the handler" while we're listening to instructions during class since there is so much time gap between each activity. 

We've tried a number of things during class, but my trainers feel starting the Relaxation Protocol will help her both for this particular behavior, and for the reactive dog class activities.

*Questions:*

Has anyone done the Relaxation Protocol before? 
What was it for?
What kind of results did you see?
Do you have some wise words of advice for someone about to start?

Many thanks!


----------

